# Auto Insurance??



## yespick (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey guys! I got a DUI about a year ago and i am barely getting my license back (in california AND under 21). I'm looking to buy a car, something used, but since insurance is going to be RIDICULOUS for the next 7 years, i was wondering if anyone knew some of the cheapest cars to insure.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I know a couple years back the Saturn SL series was the cheapest to insure.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

a hearse?

You could always call 1-800-safeauto minimal coverage for minimal monthly fee, they keep you legal for less :winkgrin:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Any car you own outright. More safety features the better.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

anything that can be considered a recreational vehicle should be eligible for a severe discount.

like the subaru "Brat" with the rear roll bar and the two outside seats...

anything that says truck on the title will also offer some sort of discount.

alot of it is based off of what types of vehicles are in accidents more frequently, and alot of it is based off how expensive those vehicles are to repair.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> alot of it is based off of what types of vehicles are in accidents more frequently, and alot of it is based off how expensive those vehicles are to repair.


This is not the same in different states though. In Nebraska a Brat is considered a truck. What's also stupid is the Ford Exploder, Chevy Avalanche, and other SUV, SUTs are plated as cars in Nebraska.


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

crazijoe said:


> This is not the same in different states though. In Nebraska a Brat is considered a truck. What's also stupid is the Ford Exploder, Chevy Avalanche, and other SUV, SUTs are plated as cars in Nebraska.


thats y i live in kansas and not nebraska

Matt


----------



## alottabeef4u (Dec 1, 2004)

Personally, for drinking and driving, especially as a young driver, i hope no one will insure you.
I have to scrape to afford insurance on a car because of idiots like you.
What does it take to realize that drinking and driving is a BAD F*CKING IDEA?
I hope if you get another DUI, you resist and they shoot you.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Beef, that was just uncalled for. Not even that, but how could a US DUI possibly change your auto insurance in the least? Your insurance is done by the state, correct?

and might I remind you that there are guidelines as to what is posted here. I suggest you stay closer to them.


----------



## yespick (Nov 29, 2004)

alottabeef4u,

You don't know me. I have always been completely against drinking and driving. I am usually the sober driver, and the annoying girl at parties taking the keys away from everyone who is drinking. I understand why you are angry, but you DON'T know the situation of my DUI. I had been drinking earlier in the day at a family bbq. About 12 hours later i was in bed asleep and a friend called me drunk because she needed a ride and found a new male friend to "take her home." I was not about to let that happen. So i got the keys to my car, but when i went outside, i realized that my sister took it because she was going out of town. So i decided to take my parents car, who had a broken tail light (I had no idea at the time). Well after practically carrying my biligerant (and also stinking like alchohol) friend to the car and taking her home. I got pulled over for a broken tail light. I don't use this excuse for everything, BUT in this case i am certain. I am a young Mexican American female who was driving in the wrong part of town, pulled over by the anglo officer that in many occasions has treated the Mexicans in my neighborhood poorly. Because my friend was in my car, it had reaked of alcohol. My blood alcohol content was .02. Tell me i was drunk? i don't think so. But because i'm under 21, i was screwed. I couldn't afford a good lawyer, and the judge in my city was NOTORIOUS for being harsh on the Mexicans here. When i should have at WORST gotten a wet wreckless, he gave me a full out DUI!

So tell me ms./mr. alottabeef4u do you think that is fair? I've had to work my *** off this year in order to pay for the DUI, and insurance? you've got to be kidding me! I'm struggling to pay for college and now this?! Please, don't you ever pass judgement on people you don't know. Thanks! and good bye


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

You go girl!
It sounds like you are making the most of a bad situation. Thank you for playing by the rules. Our president is proof positive of people changing their lives after a DUI.

As for beefy? Shoot her? This from a country with no death penalty? It always sickens me when foreigners think they know what is better for your country than you do a(nd that British plice don't use guns right Badger?) :wink:


----------



## yespick (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks bry... but i don't think i agree with you too well on our President. :4-thatsba But thanks for the positive words. I do appreciate it.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## alottabeef4u (Dec 1, 2004)

In this case I owe you an apology: I am sorry

Someone says they lost their license for a DUI what do you think? Drunk drivers are a huge problem to begin with and I have my own reasons for judging them so harshly.

As for what her getting a DUI would have to do with my insurance rates, I don't know how it is in the US, but here insurance companies take statistics for each age category and gender that are not localized. Local statistics are also a factor but they don't make much of a difference.
The higher the accident and offence rate within my category, the more I pay.
When you have to pay $15,000 a year for school, another $4500 dollars is a slap across the face.



bry623 said:


> As for beefy? Shoot her? This from a country with no death penalty? It always sickens me when foreigners think they know what is better for your country than you do a(nd that British plice don't use guns right Badger?) :wink:


Foriegners? do you realize where Canada is?
And I wasn't saying it should be a law to do this, I said if she resisted arrest. Which IS an option in the US.
Learn basic law.
Police shoot runners on a regular basis. Not often a fatal wound but they get shot.

Oh and the death penalty had an approval vote of %73 in Canada in 1997 I believe it was, but the Prime Minister said no anyways.
Just like Bush had a 41% approval rating before elections and still won


----------



## yespick (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks for the appology alotta, most people would have been ignorant and remain stubborn. That was really big of you.

Happy holidays everyone!!

Yesenia


----------

